#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Introduction to Chemical Engineering Thermodynamics (solution manual)

## OMID1351

by J.M. Smith, Hendrick C Van Ness, Michael Abbott  


mohazam, 232 days ago        


Introduction to Chemical Engineering Thermodynamics (The Mcgraw-Hill Series in Civil and Environmental Engineering)
By J.M. Smith, Hendrick C Van Ness, Michael Abbott


Publisher: McGraw-Hill Science/Engineering/Math 
Number Of Pages: 840 
Publication Date: 2004-11-12 
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0073104450 
ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780073104454 
Binding: Hardcover 


Book Description: 

Introduction to Chemical Engineering Thermodynamics, 7/e, presents comprehensive coverage of the subject of thermodynamics from a chemical engineering viewpoint. The text provides a thorough exposition of the principles of thermodynamics and details their application to chemical processes. The chapters are written in a clear, logically organized manner, and contain an abundance of realistic problems, examples, and illustrations to help students understand complex concepts. New ideas, terms, and symbols constantly challenge the readers to think and encourage them to apply this fundamental body of knowledge to the solution of practical problems. 

The comprehensive nature of this book makes it a useful reference both in graduate courses and for professional practice. The seventh edition continues to be an excellent tool for teaching the subject of chemical engineering thermodynamics to undergraduate students.






**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Introduction to Chemical Engineering Thermodynamics (solution manual)

----------


## Shahin71

Can you upload at rapidshare

----------


## R-OH

I was looking this for quite sometime. Thank U very much

----------


## Aarkam

This book looks interesting. Thanks.

Akm.

----------


## kpartheeban

Thank You

----------


## mpshah298

thank you

----------


## suchanass

may somebody repost this again ? the link is broken. i would really appreciate it.

----------


## dang1121

Hello,  Can you post the link again because I really need solution manual for this book.  You might already know how hard thermodynamics is.  Please.

Thank you

----------


## saakshyagarwal

can u please send me solution manual of introduction to chm eng thermodynamics by JMSmith

----------


## kiab68

The link does not work, or am i doing something wrong, if someone can help, PLEASE post!! thanks.

----------


## kiab68

> can u please send me solution manual of introduction to chm eng thermodynamics by JMSmith



Were you able to get the solution manual for the 7th edition?

----------


## harry

Were you able to get the* solution manual* for the 7th edition?
Hello, Can you post the link again because I really need solution manual for the book *introduction to chemical engineering thermodynamics by jm smith*.  Please.

Thank you

----------


## tapioca88

Can we get a reup please, link is dead. Thanks in advance.

See More: Introduction to Chemical Engineering Thermodynamics (solution manual)

----------


## OMID1351

hi
this link is working:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ahmad_2007_omer

> Can you upload at rapidshare



fdfasf\fd

----------


## titan32458

I was wondering if you could put it up again, it says its blocked and i would care to see it

----------


## rani11

i cant open the ink

----------


## toshlak

is there a way for me to get the solution manual, b'cos the site is not working

----------


## janki_p4u

can u send me the link !!

----------


## pure.water212

the link does not work

please can you send me the sol. by e-mail

thankx

----------


## zaeem07

can you send the solution to my email please?
thanks

----------


## pure.water212

!!!!!

I really need the solution manual please can anybody send it to me
to (pure.water212@yahoo.com)

thankx

----------


## nwingwon

Dear Brothers

Introduction to Chemical Engineering Thermodynamics (solution manual) 
by J.M. Smith, Hendrick C Van Ness, Michael Abbott



Link for Download 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Enjoy

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## pure.water212

nwingwon  

Thank u very much
 :Smile:  :Embarrassment:  :Smile: 
you really help me alot

Thankx again

----------


## Nocturnoeb

Nice book



Thanks a lotSee More: Introduction to Chemical Engineering Thermodynamics (solution manual)

----------


## kpartheeban

Thank You

----------


## wesam762006

thank you

----------


## Groundkill

hi there, can some one pls repost the link for the textbook? thanks in advance!

----------


## majid

Hello, Can you post the link again 

BRGDS,
Majid

----------


## Sham

Please can someone post the link of the book :an introduction to chemical engineering thermodynamics by Smith, Abbott and Van Ness. Thanks.

----------


## Nickilo

Thanks!!!

----------


## Sham

Hi,
I'm looking for the text book : An Introduction to Chemical Engineering Thermodynamics by Smith, Abbott and Van Ness.
Please post the link for me. Thanks.

----------


## Nickilo

ya can someone post the full textbook online please and let us know the link id really appreciate it.

thanks!

----------


## batruna

thank u soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much

----------


## imeagor

> Hi,
> I'm looking for the text book : An Introduction to Chemical Engineering Thermodynamics by Smith, Abbott and Van Ness.
> Please post the link for me. Thanks.



I am also looking forward to the original book itself!

----------


## Groundkill

yea any body who has it pls post a link to it.

thanks a lot

----------


## pependo

Could any body upload the original text book, please?

See More: Introduction to Chemical Engineering Thermodynamics (solution manual)

----------


## yanqg1

Can not download!

----------


## alphared

Omg. Thank you~!

----------


## chemnerd

Can someone please tell me how to get the book. I have no idea what i am doing but i desperately need the solutions manual. Thank you

----------


## lopuiswang0914

Wow there is link for the is book

----------


## d.cafe

Hi Guys !! 

could u please tell me where can i find the solution manual for introduction chemical engineering thermodynamics 7th edition by j.m. smith ??

thank you so much in advance

----------


## Sham

Thanks a lot for the book.

----------


## meto

thank you very much

----------


## lepakvt

could someone please upload the solution manual to rapidshare? please!!! and thank you!!

----------


## bonzaiguy

thank you!  :Smile:

----------


## McNastySauce

Solution manual link is down, could somebod re-up the link on rapidshare or email me a copy (haguem@u.washington.edu)
Thanks

----------


## Ayham

Dear Shabab,

Please could any body re-upload the *original text book* or tell me where can i find it :
introduction chemical engineering thermodynamics 7th edition by j.m. smith


The link for the Solution Manual is : 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Many Thanks.

----------


## Ayham

Dear Shabab,
Try this for down loading:


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Introduction to Chemical Engineering Thermodynamics (solution manual)

----------


## benmxer

Hi, anyone have the solution for :
Introduction to Chemical Engineering Thermodynamics
If yes could you post the link , Thanks!!!

----------


## eyeziyu

I can not download it. Can somebody send it-solution manual for the book introduction to chemical engineering thermodynamics by jm smith to me - yehuaiyu@gmail.com.
Please help me. Thank you very much.

----------


## shankargee

thanq

----------


## luis vargas

Hi to everybody. I could download the solution manual but I really would like to have the seventh edition of the book Introduction to Chemical Engineering Thermodinamys. Who could send it to me please!! my email is LUISVC110583@GMAIL.COM

----------


## mkduff

Does this link still work? I cannot get it to work

----------


## imeagor

> Dear Shabab,
> 
> Please could any body re-upload the *original text book* or tell me where can i find it :
> introduction chemical engineering thermodynamics 7th edition by j.m. smith
> 
> 
> The link for the Solution Manual is : 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...




the solution mannual link is working well

who can reupload the book, thananananananananannanakkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## liquidnite

using the previously quoted link, click on request a ticket and then click on download

----------


## Groundkill

that is the link for the solution manual and not the original textbook

----------


## muddaththir

Hi,
could someone please email the book to me.
i have the solution manual
muddaththir@gmail.com

----------


## terrence

Hi
sorry but the link doesn't seem to be working for me there is no download ticket anywhere

would any1 be able to re upload both the book and the solutions pls??? 

i have the sixth edition but do not have the solutions for them

----------


## nbacombi

looks like no one has the 7th edition pdf version of the book itself!!! :Mad:  :Mad: 

I need it!!!

----------


## nxh1707

> by J.M. Smith, Hendrick C Van Ness, Michael Abbott  
> mohazam, 232 days ago        
> 
> 
> Introduction to Chemical Engineering Thermodynamics (The Mcgraw-Hill Series in Civil and Environmental Engineering)
> By J.M. Smith, Hendrick C Van Ness, Michael Abbott
> 
> 
> Publisher: McGraw-Hill Science/Engineering/Math 
> ...



For all friends,
I only have The fourth edition, 
Enjoy it
link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Introduction to Chemical Engineering Thermodynamics (solution manual)

----------


## nbacombi

thanks for the 4th edition.

If someone could post the 7th edition textbook, that would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## nbacombi

thanks for the 4th edition.

If someone could post the 7th edition textbook, that would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## andy70

nwingwon

Thanks a million times.

----------


## kpartheeban

Thanks brother

----------


## SLH009

Could anybody repost the solution manual link again or send it to my email *mugen209@hotmail.com* cuz all the previous links are expired please i really need it :Frown:

----------


## masago88

Somebody PLEASE post solutions to the 7th addition. Class starts soon....

----------


## smthwm

Yes could someone please repost the link... Thank you!!!

----------


## mkhurram79

Good effort.
Thanks.

----------


## femaletiger7

If anybody still has the solutions manual to the 7th ed and could email them to femaletiger7@yahoo.com that would be soooooo helpful. Thanks buches for the help I hope I get.

Jessica

----------


## slay12288

All the links have died, if someone could send me the solution manual, that would be AWESOME.

Matthew.Scott.W@gmail.com

----------


## imeagor

> For all friends,
> I only have The fourth edition, 
> Enjoy it
> link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



the link of 4th edition is also dead.
It seems all links about this book, are dead soon after issued

----------


## liquidnite

i've got the solutions lying around somewhere on my comp. if you need it, PM me and i'll e-mail it to you as soon as i find it.

See More: Introduction to Chemical Engineering Thermodynamics (solution manual)

----------


## jamy862004

> i've got the solutions lying around somewhere on my comp. if you need it, PM me and i'll e-mail it to you as soon as i find it.



Please man dont say email me.. PM me.. please upload & post link..

thanks in advance buddy! :Wink:

----------


## liquidnite

> Please man dont say email me.. PM me.. please upload & post link..
> 
> thanks in advance buddy!



can't upload due to school internet.

regardless, unfortunately, i can't find it. i must've lost it during reformat over the summer.

----------


## maddy243

to ayham
this link ian't working can you please can you upload it again

----------

plz share the original book， thx

----------


## combusem

Solution Manual

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## skankingrove

I've been looking for a version of the 7th edition solutions manual but have been unable to find a copy anywhere and all the links here are dead now.  If anybody could please email me a copy at grove.ryan@gmail.com that would be amazing.  Thanks in advance.

----------


## philip43

As my realize.
The answer is fit for 6e and not answered by order.

----------


## xxhannahxx

please post the link for the 7th edition solutions manual!

----------


## progilswi

Thank you so much for the post. It's really useful.
Good post. I appreciate it

----------


## brahmhos

The link to solution manual is not working proper. please reup in someother host. thanks

----------


## sshydlut

> As my realize.
> The answer is fit for 6e and not answered by order.



I've been looking for the answer that is fit for 6e for a long time.Please repost the link or email me a copy at sshydlut48@hotmail.com,I appreciate it.

----------


## msytantawy

thank you very much

See More: Introduction to Chemical Engineering Thermodynamics (solution manual)

----------


## jplumb3rg

I am still looking for the solution manual, cab anyone can post it please =)? All of the previous links are dead, the most recent link was a corrupted file

----------


## hawlcat

I was looking this for quite sometime. Thank U very much

----------


## bu7ammud

here is complete book 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mscott32

Could someone just email me the Solution Manual at mchristine23@gmail.com? Please and thank you.

----------


## mscott32

Actually I need the solution manual to Engineering and Chemical Thermodynamics by Milo D. Koretsky.

----------


## meier1992

Could someone please send the solutions manual to smithy1127@hotmail.com 

Thank You!!

----------


## AqueousTransmitter

Could someone email me the Solution Manual at kristal.runningwolf@yellowjackets.bhsu.edu? Please and thank you.

nevermind. I found it, if you need it email me at the above email and i will forward you the manual.

----------


## iamkikuplan

Thanks for this book. I so want it.

----------


## onomeanthony

Enjoy everyone,  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
introduction to chemical engineering thermodynamics - 7th ed - book - smith, van ness & abbot.pdf
Size: 116.1 MB

----------


## tasospaok

can anyone send me the solution manual? tasos9@gmail.com

----------


## chemeguy

^ dead

----------


## Lindsey1242

Does anyone actually have the solutions manual or at least just the ISBN so I can search for it easier? Please?

See More: Introduction to Chemical Engineering Thermodynamics (solution manual)

----------


## merazd

I need a solution manual for transport processes and unite operations geraniol is can someone help me pleas

----------

